# Royal City Bowmen....Trad/Xbow...plus Atlatl



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Sunday May 26 -13
shotgun start @ 10 am
two different loops of 20..... 3D targets
Trad/Atlatl on one loop
xbow on the other loop
BBQ lunch available
...hey Trad guys..spread the word about the Atlatl class

thx Rick


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Whats the Atlatl class?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rockin_johny said:


> Whats the Atlatl class?


Can I go in that one


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

rockin_johny said:


> Whats the Atlatl class?





Bigjono said:


> Can I go in that one


Not unless you're willing to dump your bowstring and start tossin... not that these are historical, or that the Atlatl is limited to South America... but... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjV7lYP6hRw

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlatl


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

hey Bigjono, sure you can throw your darts if ya want lol
thx Andrew for the links
should be fun, the Atlatl dates back 21,000 years...
c ya

Rick


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Not unless you're willing to dump your bowstring and start tossin... not that these are historical, or that the Atlatl is limited to South America... but...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjV7lYP6hRw
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlatl


I've seen them throw these, looks too hard to me. Might dust my longbow off though


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, that was an interesting day. Thanks to the guys at RCB for a good course. I love shooting there but doubt after today that I will be back. The Trad Gestapo were a disgrace and ruined our day today and I want nothing more to do with them. Some people really need to get over themselves, learn to shoot and get a life.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

What happened Jono? Feel free to pm me if you would rather


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I will let it rest RJ, I just find it very sad that a small group of neo trads get so worked up as to threaten to leave the shoot and never come back if two guys with recurves shoot a non scoring round with the cross bow guys. RU is a Traditional class anyway and there were guys there shooting metal bows off flipper rests, but they had camo or fur on so they must be trad. The trad police are a sad little bunch and the clubs shouldn't be bullied by them.


----------



## mypenname (Jul 4, 2010)

Both Jon and I have always been a big supporter of all types of archery and have worked hard in promoting archery in the southern Ontario region with a number of TV reports and newspaper articles.

We have tried to support all of the local archery clubs in and around southern Ontario by going to the various different types of tournaments just about every weekend, it be an open shoot, 3D, field indoor etc. 

What Jon and I and one other shooter experienced this weekend at the traditional shoot was shameful! We made it known when we registered that we had no intention of handing on out score, we just wanted to pay our money and shoot the course to help support the Royal City archery club and help get in form for the upcoming IBO worlds in PA. We both shoot RU (recurve unaided) but just before the shoot we were told that we would have to remove the weights and stabilizers from our bows or we would have to leave. We even said that we would shoot in the Xbow class but they did not care that were not competing they did not want us shooting the course. It was not advertised as a primitive shoot and other archers were shooting aluminum risers, raised rests, and carbon shafts.

Some of the primitive shooters at that club have commercial interest in keeping it primitive and do not want anything more than a stick a string and arrows. It is a shame they need to try and alienate other archers so that they can sell more of their wares. 

I have been going to Royal City for years and have really enjoyed the club and course but I will have a hard time being able to return after the treatment we received.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorry to here that you guys. (we met you guys at York and Royal City the weekend before) My group thought about going back but decided on Napanee instead. Part of my reason was I didnt want to drive there and be turned away because I was shooting a Dorado with carbon shafts. The other guys had a Dorado and a GMX with flipper and plunger. So we could have drove there for 1 1/2 hours and been turned away. Would have gotten ugly for sure. Too bad it worked out like that for you.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

The down side of all this is that I doubt I will attend many trad shoots around here anymore and will cut back on the shoots I do full stop. I will spend more of my time and money shooting iBO across the border.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Bigjono said:


> The down side of all this is that I doubt I will attend many trad shoots around here anymore and will cut back on the shoots I do full stop. I will spend more of my time and money shooting iBO across the border.


Thats rediculous on the club's part...if you don't turn in your score you should be able to shoot whatever you want.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

mprus said:


> Thats rediculous on the club's part...if you don't turn in your score you should be able to shoot whatever you want.


This same club once had 2 members who missed the open shoot the week before because if work, turn up and ask if they could shoot a non scoring round with the crossbow guys just to have a chance to shoot the course. They were allowed but 6 Tradies moaned like hell and have refused ever to shoot there again. That is what we are up against here.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

took a few days to digest the comments made here on Archery Talk, regarding our recent shoot at Royal City Bowmen
facts are........
Bigjono, Mypenname came to our open shoot May 19, 2013
they wanted to register for Traditional.... their equipment did not fall into Traditional...they were bumped into Barebow
hey, yep no problem
the following Sunday May 26, 2013 was our Traditional / Xbow only plus Atlatl
this is where the problem started........
their equipment did not fall into the Trad class (in our open shoot ) May 19 2013, so why would it fall into a Trad/Xbow only plus Atlatl shoot May 26 2013
on Archery Talk..Bigjono was going to' blow the dust off his longbow' and have some fun
yep, they showed up with their RU set up at a Trad/Xbow only plus Atlatl 3 D shoot
Bigjono, Mypenname... I will type real slow so you can read it....Trad/Xbow only....plus Atlatl
you have bashed RCB which I take offence of, we are a well organized Club
as well, I take offence of your choice of words...Trad Gestapo and Neo Trads as well as a sad little bunch
you are an idiot, hang on, let me check the spelling....yep it's right your an idiot
you two came to our shoot to make a point, ya, what is it ???
I personaly spoke to you when you came out of the bush, asked you to stick around
no was your reply, making a point...again, what's your point ??? Trad/Xbow only plus Atlatl , you did not come with "Trad" equipment
and as far as not coming back to Royal City Bowmen.....ya well
mprus, why are you piping in....you were not there
Bigjono your last post on AT..who are the two members, and who are the six Trads that left
you and Mypenname sound like a couple of little kids on the play ground that do not get their way
looking forward to you response.....
may see you on some shoots as well, I will be the guy wearing a Royal City Bowmen Shirt


Rick Roth
President
Royal City Bowmen


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Reroth, go back and re read everything. I thanked you for the course, said I always enjoy shooting there and never "bashed" the club at all. I run an archery section and know the work involved. It is some members of the trad community that cause issues and inconsistency of applying any regs as well.
RU is one of the trad classes but ok, which rules were you going by, OAA, iBO, NFAA? There were metal riser bows with plungers shooting off flipper rests, not trad class but RU class, longbows shooting carbon arrows, not longbow class so how are shooters supposed to know which version of trad is allowed and what trad classes won't be? This is not an RCB issue it is an Ontario issue. Halton runs proper classes but that's about it. Most clubs don't care as long as you don't have sights and don't enter scores. I have been shooting RU for 18 months now with few issues or problems, just the odd mumble that normally goes away when they realize we only shoot for fun round here.
To your comment about making a point, yes I was, not to you but to the ones with the problem. We were made to modify our bows to fit into a couple of guys version of what trad might be, we did that so had every right to put our score up but as usual, we didn't take medals from a trad class.
Was I pissed off, yes, did it make me focus on getting a big score, yes, do I think it was a Royal County problem, no.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Bigjono, thankyou for your reply
looks like you are not an idiot and my apologies for calling you one
keep on enjoying Archery

Rick


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

reroth said:


> Bigjono, thankyou for your reply
> looks like you are not an idiot and my apologies for calling you one
> keep on enjoying Archery
> 
> Rick


Oh Reroth, don't get me wrong, I am a total idiot and proud of it  but please be assured that my frustration and anger was not aimed at the club or executive of RCB. If a couple of guys with recurves turn up to enjoy a course and shoot a non scoring round, it really shouldn't cause people so much stress.
We at HaHa allow any longbow or recurve to shoot Trad as long as they have no sights but if someone turns up with sights they are not turned away they just shoot the course. We have never had any complaints and like most clubs, we need the money.
One solution could be to state which, if any, Trad class rules are being followed or include classes for all Trad classes. I think OAA only have 2, trad and RU but I could be wrong. There were a few RU bows being shot in the trad class the week before. We were the only ones that got bumped classes, that's fine but with RU growing now (just look at the numbers at the iBO Trad Worlds last year) I think Trad shoots and a small minority of bigoted trad shooters should accept the class for what it is, just another trad class.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

So, for future reference, what are the equipment requirements for your TRAD class?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Never mind that - I'm working on a cam-assisted atlatl with sights for next year.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

rockin_johny said:


> So, for future reference, what are the equipment requirements for your TRAD class?


I think all clubs might need to state what their TRAD rules are because some people travel fair distances to attend shoots. If its OAA rules its off the shelf no plunger rest or stab and any arrows. That would have ruled out at least 5 guys on Sunday and about the same the week before. If judgements are made about weights and stabilizers then surely to be fair the guys with rests and plungers should be unclassified too.
My good buddy Ted placed 2nd in Trad on Sunday with our scores not counting. Did no one see his bow, no different to mine but with weights rather than a stab.


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

I attend the shoot in Halton and also at RBC yes it was many complaints regarding what is a Traditional bow.
We will have a shoot in September and after earing and seeing different things I decide the way we will have the shoot will be as following

Recurve / Longbow shoot We will have 3 divisions Unsighted Recurve / Longbow BARE class, Unsighted Recurve LIMITED class and GUEST class. Let me explain them

BARE class = Any type of riser or limbs, any type of arrows, Shoot from the shelf plate or the hand No release of any type other than using your bare finger or using tab or glove.
Only items allow on your bow are Quiver, String , Silencers, Limbs dampener, Strike plate and plate cover and Grip wrap.

Unsighted Recurve LIMITED Any type of riser or limbs, any type of arrows, No release of any type other than using your bare finger or using tab or glove.
Only items allow on your bow are Quiver, String , Silencers, Limbs dampener, Strike plate and plate cover and Grip wrap Berger button or plunger, Arrow rest 

If your Unsighted Recurve or Longbow do not fit those requirements You are welcome to shoot in the GUEST class.

Hope this make everything easier and everyone will be happy.

Since most of the club shoot are not sanction by the OAA,IBO FCA or any other organisation I think every club can make the rules they want and this way the word Traditional will not be use and create confusion and discordance and bad feelings.

If any one as suggestions please do not be shy 

Thank You to take the time to read this


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

LAVr said:


> I attend the shoot in Halton and also at RBC yes it was many complaints regarding what is a Traditional bow.
> We will have a shoot in September and after earing and seeing different things I decide the way we will have the shoot will be as following
> 
> Recurve / Longbow shoot We will have 3 divisions Unsighted Recurve / Longbow BARE class, Unsighted Recurve LIMITED class and GUEST class. Let me explain them
> ...


Thanks for the considered response, which club are you?
You didn't mention string or face walking in any of the classes. Most barebow or recurve unaided shooters string walk.
I am more than happy to shoot as a guest, that's pretty much what I do now anyway but I will not travel to anymore "Trad" shoots without knowing the setup that's for sure.


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Hi Bigjono
String or face walking or instinctive this will open another can of worm. I think you should use what you are good with and if someone is unhappy they just have to learn to shoot the same way you are. I just want to keep it simple 
The club is the Wolf's Den 
Thank You to reply 
Hope to see you at our shoot in September date will be advertise.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

LAVr said:


> Hi Bigjono
> String or face walking or instinctive this will open another can of worm. I think you should use what you are good with and if someone is unhappy they just have to learn to shoot the same way you are. I just want to keep it simple
> The club is the Wolf's Den
> Thank You to reply
> Hope to see you at our shoot in September date will be advertise.


Sounds good. I have never shot there so should be fun.


----------



## stykbo (Mar 10, 2009)

For the record I shot assuming that I would be in a recurve unaided class. Till this year I had only shot 3d half a dozen times, mostly at your HAHA club, and at the IBO shoot in Port Colborne, where RU class is recognized. Ive never been questioned and shoot the same bow that I shoot in FITA style competitions. As a relative newcomer to archery, I find all the differing governing bodies, rules regulations and divisions mind boggling. When I arrived at the shoot they organizers told me I could shoot as long as I took the weight off my bow, which I promptly did (although this changes my trajectory and point of impact) I must say that I heard no complaints personally and was surprised to see that you and Mark had left. The sad thing is I had another bow with me that I shoot off the shelf but it never came up! 

I have no problems shooting any type of bow, but like the 2 of you I want to consistently shoot 1 bow for both FITA and 3d, particularly as I am considering entering the the IBO worlds in the RU division. My thanks to the organizers of the shoot, and It was a pleasure shooting with the fellows in my group and meeting many other club members.





Bigjono said:


> I think all clubs might need to state what their TRAD rules are because some people travel fair distances to attend shoots. If its OAA rules its off the shelf no plunger rest or stab and any arrows. That would have ruled out at least 5 guys on Sunday and about the same the week before. If judgements are made about weights and stabilizers then surely to be fair the guys with rests and plungers should be unclassified too.
> My good buddy Ted placed 2nd in Trad on Sunday with our scores not counting. Did no one see his bow, no different to mine but with weights rather than a stab.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Stykbo
thx for your reply, yes I agree with you, way to confusing...
to bad it took a compound shooter to stick their neck out for the Trad guys....(ouch)
most clubs will post their classes now, if in doubt call.....club contact info is in the OAA Directory
ya know everyone, we all shoot different discipline's of Archery, bottom line.... it's still Archery

remember, if you can't be cool, stay warm..... 

Rick


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's my solution, there should be 4 classes!
1- bow with wheels
2- bow without wheels
3- string guns
4- cry babies!!

I think this will adequately accommodate everyone

Thoughts?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

joshwebb said:


> Here's my solution, there should be 4 classes!
> 1- bow with wheels
> 2- bow without wheels
> 3- string guns
> ...


That cry baby class?? Can anyona go in that one?? Or just certain people?? LOL!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

guys go to the oaa equipment rule page and print it out the classes described above are a bomb with a short fuse.... the oaa has a ru class and all that is needed is in chart form ....use it cut and dry ....


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Agreed Classic. Fun is fun. If your not having fun take a break


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Cry baby class, wouldn't that include most of the guys from the 273 different compound classes, crying because someone has an equipment advantage so they want a new class to let them win again 

I think clubs need to decide if they are including ALL traditional classes in their traditional shoots as well. RU is a trad class in the OAA and iBO so maybe run one at trad shoots. There may not be many fully kitted out RU shooters round here, Me Mark and Ted being the main ones, but plenty of guys use metal risers with wire rests and sorry guys, that aint trad class it's RU so welcome to the dark side.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Actually Jono, according to OAA rules, the RU class is an elevated rest/plunger, finger release and NO STABALIZERS. This class equate to Barebow in other organizations (for the Worlds) There is an OAA class for recurve with stabs and other accessories..Cant remember what they call it though


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Ted is right, there is a snazzy chart in the oaa schedule book!! 
Most ppl around here know I will offer any class with enough competitors! And that's the problem! 
RU has 3 guys 
Bow hunter fingers has 2 guys
These are not enough to run a competitive class!!

So, aside from the ppl who will complain about anything and everything, how do we host those??
From a competitive stand point, I like shooting against equal equipment!!
From a host club stand point, it's a pain in the ass!!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Jono please don't group all compound guys into your 273 classes.
I personally go to better my own scores.
If someone beats me so be it. I really don't care.
I think people loose sight that most of these shoots that are being complained bout are not champion ship matches.
Use them for what they are. Practice!!
Everyone on here from time to time, myself included ,needs to realize that this is supposed to be archers helping archers.
Not archers *****ing about archers.
I think we all need to remember why we started this game to begin with.
It was fun!
As I said, I'm guilty to!!
I had a blast on sunday. Got soaking wet and saw a bunch of people I don't get to see enough.
That's what it's about! Support the sport.Have fun doing it. Move on.
Everyone has a bad experience. It's al in how you handle it.

Hope to see everyone on the range at one time or another!
Have a great day and put them in the middle!
Shawn


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

clubs have to be smart here... we say numbers are down ..well then accommodate the shooters you have turn out.....i ....even if you have 1 or 3 shooters in a category .... have that category and honour it... think here ..... shooter pays 20 dollars to enter and eats 6 dollars worth of food and drinks and 5 dollars on the 50/50 they have spent 31 dollars to shoot that day each roughly ...... medals 3 dollars each when ordered in quantity ....I give 10 dollar trophy's that are real nice... so the club still makes on average if done right 20 dollars per shooter after expenses...so its a no brainer..... keep them happy and they will come back next year and bring a friend to boot so club numbers will go up....clubs have to think it out... clubs should listen to the masses some input is right some is wrong ...think business not ego


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks ted, I appreciate the advice!!
I've suggested bumping the prices around here to 20$ but none of the other clubs are willing to go over 15$ 

As far as making a profit, I've run the program at halton for 2 years now, and I don't see any!! The little bit extra we make has to go back into targets, pins, score cards....etc

I do honor all classes even if they are small! 

Maybe there are other things I'm missing that could make the shoots tun better....


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> Jono please don't group all compound guys into your 273 classes.
> I personally go to better my own scores.
> If someone beats me so be it. I really don't care.
> I think people loose sight that most of these shoots that are being complained bout are not champion ship matches.
> ...


Shawn, only tongue in cheek about the compounds, I really am a shoot and let shoot kind of guy. I just like digging at Josh 
Ted has a good point though, shoot numbers are crap here so to not want to let people shoot non scoring rounds because their RECURVE offended you was very selfish on the part of those guys and could have lost a host club money now and in the future.
I don't want to shoot competitive rounds in these shoots. I accept my bow and shooting style give me an unfair advantage over a trad bow, I don't expect a club to put out a class for me but I would like to think I'm welcome to pay my money and shoot for personal challenge.
If I want to compete I would sign up in a compound class I guess, or is that not allowed either?
Yes the OAA does list all bow class rules but I don't know a single club who follows them or checks bows so if they can be relaxed about it shouldn't the archers.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> guys go to the oaa equipment rule page and print it out the classes described above are a bomb with a short fuse.... the oaa has a ru class and all that is needed is in chart form ....use it cut and dry ....


 I wish I could find that chart. Even the equipment list is hard to find.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=43

Here is the link for you


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, that well keep me reading a while/


----------



## Sparrow519 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello all. 

I'm putting my two cense in a bit late but I did attend both rbc shoots. The spring open and the trad/Xbow. As usual the whole team at the rbc put on a great shoot both weekend, and I'd like to thank them. So thank you. I did notice a lot of issues regarding the classes of traditional and what falls where. A few years ago this wasn't an issue but with more and more Olympic sightless style bows coming around the need for better classification needs to be addressed. As far as I know every club in Ontario pays into the OAA. Yet only one actually fallows the OAA classes. Why is that? And why has the OAA done nothing to help this? It seem like guild lines are put in place but not fallowed. In wich case what's the point. Have you ever asked a club executive why this is? You'll be told across the bored "this is not a OAA sanctioned shoot."Well it doesn't need to be to fallow some standardized guild lines. Does it. 
Bigjono, I'm sorry to hear you'll not be attending shoots in Ontario and will be going across the boarder for the ibo shoots. Archery as a whole needs all the support it can get, let alone traditional archery. Trad, what ever class of it is a community and should stay this way. 
I'd love to debate this issue with anyone who thinks I'm wrong in my thinking as I've been fallowing this argument fir years, it's not new. It was only the early 2000 that the OAA finally put some guild lines in regarding traditional. Lets face it the biggest differance in trad versus other trad type disciplines is a bit if weight in the front and a rest verses a self. It shouldn't be this hard. 

Keep up the great work Rick and all the executives at the RBC. 
See you at the fall open September first. 

Hook.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Very good post Sparrow. I think there is little or no organization at club level from the OAA. If its an iBO, NFAA, FITA, ASA, NFAS or any other federation shoot its run under their rules and people know what is and isn't allowed in each class. The OAA seems to have no input in any shoots at all so the clubs just do what they like. There were RU bows shooting in the Trad class at Halton in Sunday. I'm fine with that, there was no other class for them. I shot my recurve under Compound Unaided as there is no OAA class for an iBO set up RU bow, but again I'm fine with that although why the OAA doesn't have the same RU regs as the iBO I will never know.
I think that if a shoot is advertised in the OAA book, it should have to run under OAA rules and have OAA classes but if someone wants to shoot a non scoring round to practice and support the club, they should be welcomed not turned away.
My problem is, I have no clue what shoots I can go to now. If I go to a trad shoot to see friends and shoot non scoring, will I get turned away. We have several Oly type shooters at our club, new to archery so not great shots, but they enjoy shooting 3D ad well. again, no class for these guys and after what happened with us they wont risk just turning up. If I go to an open shoot and try to shoot as a compound, will that be allowed? I think the OAA really need to have a position on all this.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

You know bringing it up here isn't going to fix anything. Attend the annual meeting, volunteer, even if it's at your local club, but if you have an issue, also have some input with a solution.
This isn't a knock against anyone posting, but it seems that it's always brought up here on AT, and no follow up action ever happens...


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> Very good post Sparrow. I think there is little or no organization at club level from the OAA. If its an iBO, NFAA, FITA, ASA, NFAS or any other federation shoot its run under their rules and people know what is and isn't allowed in each class. The OAA seems to have no input in any shoots at all so the clubs just do what they like. There were RU bows shooting in the Trad class at Halton in Sunday. I'm fine with that, there was no other class for them. I shot my recurve under Compound Unaided as there is no OAA class for an iBO set up RU bow, but again I'm fine with that although why the OAA doesn't have the same RU regs as the iBO I will never know.
> I think that if a shoot is advertised in the OAA book, it should have to run under OAA rules and have OAA classes but if someone wants to shoot a non scoring round to practice and support the club, they should be welcomed not turned away.
> My problem is, I have no clue what shoots I can go to now. If I go to a trad shoot to see friends and shoot non scoring, will I get turned away. We have several Oly type shooters at our club, new to archery so not great shots, but they enjoy shooting 3D ad well. again, no class for these guys and after what happened with us they wont risk just turning up. If I go to an open shoot and try to shoot as a compound, will that be allowed? I think the OAA really need to have a position on all this.


Bigjono

Reading your posts you talk about the OAA should have a position on this. The OAA's position is very simple and laid out in the equipment classes in the directory and on the OAA Website. Where the problem comes in is that clubs, OAA members or not decide not always to follow all the equipment classes. This is not something the OAA has any ability to control, nor have the ability to monitor. This is why the equipment classes are very plainly spelled out and available. If all the clubs took some time to read those equipment classes and implemented them as they are laid out many of these problems would not exist. I do agree that if any shooter arrives at a shoot and offers to pay to shoot (within reason) but will not be shooting to compete in any particular class then by all means of course clubs should let that person shoot.

If clubs, members or shooters think that the current equipment class could use some modification, then lets discuss this. But bringing it up over and over and over again here will not accomplish this.

I messaged you specifically to discuss this whole situation, but that has not happened. Instead it keeps getting talked about here, why not talk to me about it as I requested? You keep asking why the OAA isn't involved but even when I specifically ask to speak with you about all this, you have not taken advantage of that.

So I asked again, lets talk about this and see if there is something that can be done to remedy this, my email is [email protected]


----------



## Sparrow519 (Jul 3, 2013)

Well thunderbolt. I've only just got back into the politics of archery, as that's one of the big reasons I stopped in the first place. Until the OAA steps up and helps with this, the presidents and executives continue to do as the please. It's my understanding through rumours that the RBC has gone ahead and addresses this issue by implementing a guesses class. But again it's for any one who doesn't fit the traditional class, however the classes still don't even closely fallow the OAA guild lines. 

I will be attending the RBC and OAA annual meetings and will be addressing this. If this was a compound class this would have already been resolved but the masses still shoot compound. And that stigmatizing still exists. 

I will fight this. All who wants to joint the fight please do it respectfully, but attend your annual meetings. Go to the OAA meetings. We can and will change the way Ontario archery is controlled.


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sparrow519 said:


> Well thunderbolt. I've only just got back into the politics of archery, as that's one of the big reasons I stopped in the first place. Until the OAA steps up and helps with this, the presidents and executives continue to do as the please. It's my understanding through rumours that the RBC has gone ahead and addresses this issue by implementing a guesses class. But again it's for any one who doesn't fit the traditional class, however the classes still don't even closely fallow the OAA guild lines.
> 
> I will be attending the RBC and OAA annual meetings and will be addressing this. If this was a compound class this would have already been resolved but the masses still shoot compound. And that stigmatizing still exists.
> 
> I will fight this. All who wants to joint the fight please do it respectfully, but attend your annual meetings. Go to the OAA meetings. We can and will change the way Ontario archery is controlled.


Please read the post below, the OAA is more then willing to work with the clubs and members to sort any issues such as this out. But if we or I am not informed about this then how are we supposed to act upon it?, we can't act upon posts on a thread in AT. We need concrete information and discussion, along with some time to research implications and implement any changes/modifications that are decided.

So as I said to Bigjono, my email is [email protected], I check my email regularly so lets talk about this and get it sorted out rather then creating a huge issue about it that doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great words Mr. Martin.


----------



## Sparrow519 (Jul 3, 2013)

I've emailed the president of the OAA and will work with the OAA in changing this in a positive approach.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

First off, this has never been about RCB at all it's about classes at shoots and clubs enforcing those classes. If its a trad shoot then run an RU or REC class as well to cover all the trad divisions.
Mr President, I apologize, I didn't respond to you but I will email you later.


----------



## Sparrow519 (Jul 3, 2013)

The over all response I've got back is that its a club level problem. The OAA changed some classification. But the clubs are not changing the way they run/organize the shoots, and should be fallowing the guild lines set in place. 

Please keep in mind I'm para phrasing, this is not a direct quote from the president of the OAA. 

That being said, what's your ideas for helping make a change?


----------



## Sparrow519 (Jul 3, 2013)

And I as well am notating this out to be an RBC issue. It's across all of Ontario.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

doc2931 said:


> Bigjono
> 
> Reading your posts you talk about the OAA should have a position on this. The OAA's position is very simple and laid out in the equipment classes in the directory and on the OAA Website. Where the problem comes in is that clubs, OAA members or not decide not always to follow all the equipment classes. This is not something the OAA has any ability to control, nor have the ability to monitor. This is why the equipment classes are very plainly spelled out and available. If all the clubs took some time to read those equipment classes and implemented them as they are laid out many of these problems would not exist. I do agree that if any shooter arrives at a shoot and offers to pay to shoot (within reason) but will not be shooting to compete in any particular class then by all means of course clubs should let that person shoot.
> 
> ...


Exactly!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I have sent an email with my thoughts but I agree, the shoots are not run under OAA rules they are run under club rules so there is no consistency.


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sparrow519 said:


> The over all response I've got back is that its a club level problem. The OAA changed some classification. But the clubs are not changing the way they run/organize the shoots, and should be fallowing the guild lines set in place.
> 
> Please keep in mind I'm para phrasing, this is not a direct quote from the president of the OAA.
> 
> That being said, what's your ideas for helping make a change?


This is correct, the equipment classes have been set for some time now. Many clubs do follow the equipment classes but some still have not updated their classes from almost 10 years ago. The OAA notified have clarified these new classifications many many times but to no avail. In order to bring the 3D tournaments together using the same classifications, first the OAA member clubs do need to confirm that the classes they are using match the Equipment Classes listed in the tournament directory and/or online.

Just to clarify, any club who is a member of the OAA should be using the OAA Equipment Classes and we hope that everyone would be doing this, if all the clubs come together and use the same set of classes many problems would be solved. Then modifications can be made to specific classes to better suit the Ontario Archery Community or to better follow the current IBO classes.

But none of this can happen when everything is so fragmented, we need to get everyone on the same page and then look at changes for the future that suit everybody as a whole, not just individual shooters or clubs.

Michael Martin
OAA President


----------

